# Boss HTX-V plow (and a few others) on an 08 Tacoma



## DZL_Damon

I've plowed with 2 different Yotas with 4 different plows (yeah.... I know). I plowed commercially with 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks for years as well. My impression of plowing with the Yote?: Better than you would think.

With my 01 4cyl 5 spd with Timbrens and a 474lb 6'9" steel Fisher LD plow with 23" tall mold board and a trip edge, I plowed my 600' road, 2 neighbors, and my house during a year we had 140" of snow. The only problem was the banks on the side of the road shrinking up. I had a tractor and pushed them back once, but the little Yote hit plenty of 12" plus storms all at once since I work 12 hour shifts and couldn't plow in the middle of some storms.

I usually would plow in high range 1st gear no problem with Nokian Hakkapellitta studded snow tires. The tires are fantastic on the road especially with the weight of the plow. Plowing in deeper snow though, I wished I had a little more tread.

In heavy snow I would drop into 4 Low and plow in 2nd gear.

Then my family grew and I got an 08 Double cab with a 6cyl auto. and put some 265/75R16 Duratracs. All that Fisher offered was the 250lb plastic 6'8" Homesteader with little 20" tall moldboard (I'm in Maine... so lots of used Fishers vs other brands since they are built just 1.5 hours from my house). I plowed 2 storms at my new house: HATED that little plow! Maybe it's ok for some parking spots or a tar driveway, but with the small rocks in my driveway the mold board tripped and bounced over everything and the pushplates were WEAK compared to the real Minute Mount plates available on the 1st Gen trucks!

I found a customized set up for another 6'9" Fisher LD steel plow for a 2nd gen Tacoma and set it up on my new Double Cab along with Timbrens to help the front end. I plowed x2 2ft storms (I plowed twice) and another heavy 8" storm. Not a bad plow and the 6 cyl auto did better than the 4 cyl 5spd because the engine could rev up slip while putting power to the ground without spinning. With the 4 cyl on heavy snow you have to worry about keeping RPM's up enough to keep it from bogging. The trip edge plow was MUCH better on my bumpy driveway.

I was going to customize a set of Tundra Minute Mount II Plates for my Tacoma since the Fisher SD and the Fisher HT plows weight 490 and 460 lbs respectively and have a taller moldboard (and 7'6" wide so I'm not driving in the windrows while turning). The Tundra frame is 35" wide just like the Tacoma, so customizing is easy.

Anyway.... learned about the new Boss HTX-V plow made for half ton trucks (just came out in 2016). The plow weighs 490 lbs, 25" tall in the middle and 32" tall on the ends, and has pushplates for the Yota. Found one, mounted it, and I'm VERY impressed! The pushplates are 10 times stronger than the Fisher's that are available for the Tacoma. Since I run a business out of my house and this was a business expense, I sprung for the more expensive new plow and mounted it. It's FANTASTIC!

I ran it down an unplowed dirt road with about 8" of snow. I was amazed how high the flared V would throw the snow instead of just barreling out the side like my older straight blades with no flare. I am greatly looking forward to using the scoop function on my new house's driveway. The road is dug into a hill and the yard works against me for winging snow to the sides. I need to push all the snow to the top of my hill then stack it. The V should reduce my trips to the bottom from 10-12 to hopefully 3 or 4.

For those who think a little Yote can't plow... they have not tried it. I know several guys that commercially plow with their 1st gen Yota. Do they plow parking lots? No.... they plow the smaller driveways that are a nightmare for full size trucks. They do normal driveways too. They hold up well. Like I said, I commercially plowed driveways with 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. YOu do need a little more momentum since you don't have 8-10,000 lbs of truck to move the snow with, but they still do VERY well and surprised me how well they plow without me feeling like I was beating the truck.

YMMV


----------



## BUFF

So to summarize.... you're hooked on the Boss Kool-Aid...... It does taste good eh?
BTW the 1st pick of the HTX it looks like the plow is oot of adjustment since the center of the blade is raised unless the parking lot isn't flat. Since you plow dirt/gravel it's probably not a big deal when it comes to wear however when you do scoop the ends/tips of the wings/blade can/could dig in and trip the blade.


----------



## DZL_Damon

I like that Boss offers a decent plow for the 2nd Gen Tacoma and it's a massive bonus that it is a vee. Fisher offers nothing for this truck although it has a stronger front end than a Ram 1500. If I was in a medium duty truck doing Fisher to Boss side by side, it would be a more fair comparison. The one hold up I have is mold board trip vs trip edge but using it a little more will tell me if that issue is moot or not. From the 1/4 mile of camp road I've plowed so far, I was impressed.

One thing I will gripe about is their hand held controller. The buttons are HUGE and move very easily. I've had the controller on the passenger seat and hit a bump.... the controller rolled face down then started dropping the blade! My Fisher controller wasn't that sensitive. I also don't care for the shape. It has also nice rubber molded pistol grip and velcro strap to keep it strapped to your hand.... great. However, you can't race the wing extension buttons since the control pad is so big and too far away from where my hand is. My thumb can't reach it and I have to only put my pinky and ring finger under the velcro to get my hand high enough to operate all buttons. The Fisher pad was smaller and your thumb easily can hit all functions without stretching your grip on the Fishstick.

I did adjust the plow angle by the way. That picture was from the day I picked it up adjusted had not adjusted everything yet.


----------



## 512high

DZL_Damon said:


> I like that Boss offers a decent plow for the 2nd Gen Tacoma and it's a massive bonus that it is a vee. Fisher offers nothing for this truck although it has a stronger front end than a Ram 1500. If I was in a medium duty truck doing Fisher to Boss side by side, it would be a more fair comparison. The one hold up I have is mold board trip vs trip edge but using it a little more will tell me if that issue is moot or not. From the 1/4 mile of camp road I've plowed so far, I was impressed.
> 
> One thing I will gripe about is their hand held controller. The buttons are HUGE and move very easily. I've had the controller on the passenger seat and hit a bump.... the controller rolled face down then started dropping the blade! My Fisher controller wasn't that sensitive. I also don't care for the shape. It has also nice rubber molded pistol grip and velcro strap to keep it strapped to your hand.... great. However, you can't race the wing extension buttons since the control pad is so big and too far away from where my hand is. My thumb can't reach it and I have to only put my pinky and ring finger under the velcro to get my hand high enough to operate all buttons. The Fisher pad was smaller and your thumb easily can hit all functions without stretching your grip on the Fishstick.
> 
> I did adjust the plow angle by the way. That picture was from the day I picked it up adjusted had not adjusted everything yet.


* LOOKS GREAT! Damon, I have been using the 6'9" since 1999, never once had a problem, we use those on our smaller lots,we keep up with storms,totally understand about the banks etc, however that's when we use our loader, too bad fisher stopped back in 2004 for that plow, I have so many people that want one,but don't want the homesteader......good to know about boss V, I doubt they have mounts from 1999-2004....things to think about...congrats!


----------



## DZL_Damon

512high said:


> * LOOKS GREAT! Damon, I have been using the 6'9" since 1999, never once had a problem, we use those on our smaller lots,we keep up with storms,totally understand about the banks etc, however that's when we use our loader, too bad fisher stopped back in 2004 for that plow, I have so many people that want one,but don't want the homesteader......good to know about boss V, I doubt they have mounts from 1999-2004....things to think about...congrats!


Just as an FYI, if you can still find a set of 7166 push plates (the older 7158's bolt right up as well) for you 1st gen Tacoma, you can still get a 6'9" or 7'6" SD with the narrow 25-5/8" push plate mounts. The SD weighs the same as the LD, is 3" taller at 26", and you can mount a straight "foil" on top that won't get crushed when you stack snow. The MM2 headgears lifts the SD plow higher than the older MM1 and the LD plow to boot. Let it snow!


----------



## BUFF

DZL_Damon said:


> The one hold up I have is mold board trip vs trip edge but using it a little more will tell me if that issue is moot or not. From the 1/4 mile of camp road I've plowed so far, I was impressed.
> 
> One thing I will gripe about is their hand held controller. The buttons are HUGE and move very easily. I've had the controller on the passenger seat and hit a bump.... the controller rolled face down then started dropping the blade! My Fisher controller wasn't that sensitive. I also don't care for the shape. It has also nice rubber molded pistol grip and velcro strap to keep it strapped to your hand.... great. However, you can't race the wing extension buttons since the control pad is so big and too far away from where my hand is. My thumb can't reach it and I have to only put my pinky and ring finger under the velcro to get my hand high enough to operate all buttons. The Fisher pad was smaller and your thumb easily can hit all functions without stretching your grip on the Fishstick.
> 
> I did adjust the plow angle by the way. That picture was from the day I picked it up adjusted had not adjusted everything yet.


I have a DXT have the best of both worlds when in comes to tripping.

I have big hands (Palm a Basket ball) and the controller is the easiest on I've ever run. My pickup is a manual trans, I shift, hold the controller and run the buttons with my thumb.


----------



## mercer_me

The Tacoma with the HTX-V looks like a pretty sweet setup. I'll never have a small truck but, if I did I would get a Tacoma with the same exact setup. The Fisher Home Steader is a joke IMO.


----------



## JaSong

Hey DZL Damon,

My local dealer wouldn't hook up a HTX V-Plow to my Tacoma. Boss says largest plow that fits it is a 7'6" poly blade. Did you mount it yourself? Any issues since using it?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## DZL_Damon

Go on the Boss site and get the pn you need by saying you have a regular cab truck. They only “approve” the V on the single cab trucks and not the access or double cabs because They have to assume all seats are full. When they calculate that all seats are full and the plow, the front axle GVRW is exceeded on the Access cab and Double Cab trucks. Regardless, I put 620# front springs vs the oem 550# front springs and it holds the front end much better without riding on the timbrens. This alone gives you 1.6” of lift anyway and cost about $300 if I recall.

I did install my plow however dealer I bought from said he had no problem putting it in for me.


----------



## DZL_Damon

Video plowing 11" last winter


----------

